# red bump help



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi guys, in the last week or two Prince has developed what looks to be a hard mass or bump above his eye.

Anyone have any ideas? Its about the size of a skittle I'd say, I thought it might have been a zit so I attempted to poke it, but it was blood that came out.

I haven't called the vet yet. He's not really bothered a ton by it, but its always red. Each time I pet his head I can feel it.

Help!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it just blood or is there pus coming out? It could be a puncture, it could be a seed head, and if it is refusing to heal you should take him in before it migrates down further. I hope you find an answer soon....


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

It was mostly blood with just a little pus.

And to say it, I've only noticed it a few days now. How long would one expect this take to heal?


----------



## jenner526 (Jan 24, 2010)

pdhaudio83 said:


> It was mostly blood with just a little pus.
> 
> And to say it, I've only noticed it a few days now. How long would one expect this take to heal?


my pup had the same thing about a year ago and the vet told me it was a hotspot and gave us this white/pasty ointment to put on it to relieve the itching. it's like an open sore but it is kind of just wet looking and pink right?


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

exactly jen


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finny had one and I panicked it was mast cell cancer. However, it was a tiny bit of folliculitis, and cleared up fast.


----------

